# Umbilical Hernia



## FrancescaE (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello I just bought a puppy from a friend who bread her two pit bulls. She is Gotti Line and razors edge(not too familiar with the bloodlines) her name is Fiona and she's 9 weeks old. She was the first one out of the littler and came out with an umbilical for hernia. So far so good. She's happy, playful, full of life and the BEST snuggler but I'm just getting concerned about this hernia, it defiantly grew a tiny bit since I had her, it's already big though but it doesn't seem to bother her at all. I took her for her first vet visit and all went well she told me to just keep an eye on it and watch to see it she starts acting sick, not eating or had a fever and if not she will get it fixed when she gets fixed







. I was just wondering if someone can help ease my mind because all i go is google stuff and it pretty much tells me she can die so early so I'm freaked out. Is there anyone on here who has delt with this before and or know what I can do to prevent this from getting any bigger or worse.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

She is cute as a botton. Just FYI Gotti and RE are bully bloodlines not APBT bloodlines so she's most likely a bully mix. My mutt Nala had an umbilical hernia when she was born. The can sometimes close on their own and hers was very small. They don't usually cause problems but if they don't close on their own you will need to have it repaired. My vet recommended fixing it when they spayed her, which is what we did. We didn't spay her until she was over 7 months old and it was never an issue. It's a relatively minor addition to a spaying, both for the pup and most wise. It cost us an additional $55 and Nala was none the wiser with no bigger scar than normal. I wouldn't worry too much about it but would recommend getting it fixed when you spay her or at your vets recommendation.

We would have never known Nala had it except for the tiny little bump by her belly button and the vet telling us. Good luck with your pup, she's precious!

~Jess


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

holy crap she's cute.
let us know how it goes. good luck!


----------

